# Hachette Lancaster Bomber - looking for spare parts



## mjhh2 (May 13, 2020)

Hi, I am finally coming to the end of my Hachette Lancaster bomber after working on it slowly for a few years. However when opening issues 123 and 124 I have found that a few the clear plastic pieces were broken (most notably the canopy). Has anyone any spares of any of these clear plastic parts for sale?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

